
Ask HN: Google account stolen – denied ownership after providing evidence - fosco
asking here in case anyone has a suggestion to approach this.
======
HelpEveryone
How did they steal your account?

~~~
fosco
they implemented a successful recovery on the account.

funnily enough this account forwarded all email to my 'primary' account so for
the next week or so I received a copy of all emails inbound for the account I
suppose they eventually noticed. they also signed in with an iphone of which I
have never owned/used (outside of employer provided for work)

